# ginsanko tanakas on ebay



## labor of love (Apr 1, 2013)

anybody tried these? they seem like a bargain. i know the blue steel tanakas with damascus are popular, just curious if anybody has experience with these. might be a good first j knife recommendation or first wa handle j knife atleast.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Japanese-ki...443?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a7f0cf7b3


----------



## James (Apr 2, 2013)

I was looking at these on metalmaster-ww not too long ago, but was turned off by the iron cladding. I wonder if there's a reason for cladding a stainless steel in iron.


----------



## cclin (Apr 2, 2013)

I never used tanakas ginsan-ko gyuto, but I assume it has very similar F/F as tanakas blue#2. ginsan-ko(Silver 3) steel is another Japan super steel: stainless, cut & sharpening like carbon, not as chipping as vg10. much better stainless steel than vg10,IMO!! ginsan-ko(Silver 3) & 19c27 are very similar steel!! I do like my Konosuke ginsan-ko gyuto......


----------



## cclin (Apr 2, 2013)

James said:


> I was looking at these on metalmaster-ww not too long ago, but was turned off by the iron cladding. I wonder if there's a reason for cladding a stainless steel in iron.



iron cladding around thin piece ginsan-ko(Silver 3)steel is much cheaper than mono ginsan-ko blade.....


----------



## wenus2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Seems fairly pointless/crazy, as far as care, to clad a stainless knife in iron.

Uuhhmmm, yes, I'll take the knife that is harder to get less sharp and is more reactive, thank you.


----------



## Timthebeaver (Apr 2, 2013)

Iirc the cladding is actually stainless, and these knives are more "mighty" than the blue steel variant.


----------



## labor of love (Apr 2, 2013)

timthebeaver, have you tried them?


----------



## cclin (Apr 2, 2013)

wenus2 said:


> Seems fairly pointless/crazy, as far as care, to clad a stainless knife in iron.
> 
> Uuhhmmm, yes, I'll take the knife that is harder to get less sharp and is more reactive, thank you.



tanakas wants keep the knives' price down. stainless san-mai is more difficult/taking more time to made & much expensive!! stainless san-mai or mono ginsan-ko(Silver 3) knife will cost you around $300~400.


----------



## James (Apr 2, 2013)

the hiro g3 knives are fairly cheap and are not clad


----------



## cclin (Apr 2, 2013)

Timthebeaver said:


> Iirc the cladding is actually stainless, and these knives are more "mighty" than the blue steel variant.



no, very sure is "Nashiji finished soft iron and Japanese Ginsanko steel"!!! information from Japan's website!!


----------



## labor of love (Apr 2, 2013)

i sent the metalworks guy a few questions, including whether or not the cladding is stainless.


----------



## franzb69 (Apr 2, 2013)

the hiromoto is full ginsanko.

but the thing is, Tanaka is a small knife maker compared to hiromoto which is a bigger knife making company. costs and profit margins are definitely different for both of them.


----------



## chinacats (Apr 2, 2013)

A little off topic, but is Tanaka's damascus real, or more just on the surface?


----------



## Timthebeaver (Apr 2, 2013)

labor of love said:


> i sent the metalworks guy a few questions, including whether or not the cladding is stainless.



Metalmaster is notorious for not replying to emails.

The cladding is definitely stainless.

The fit and finish is definitely "rustic"


----------



## Timthebeaver (Apr 2, 2013)

The blue steel knife has damascus cladding


----------



## cclin (Apr 2, 2013)

James said:


> the hiro g3 knives are fairly cheap and are not clad



I can't find information about hiromoto g3. I'm not 100% sure, but I guess about hand made vs. machine thing?? the tanakas' handle fitting, iron clad & kanji look like hand made to me. on the other hand, hiromoto's full tang Black Staminawood handle, printed kanji & Dimples on blade all made by machine...:2cents:


----------



## vinster (Apr 2, 2013)

I'll second that the cladding on the knife is stainless. Fit and finish left much to be desired. Handle had a rough finish. A problem with my knife was somewhat wavy towards the edge, but not on the edge. I've put a fair bit of sweat to thin out the knife, cleaning up the waviness. The steel gets very sharp and holds a sharp edge for a long time...


----------



## chinacats (Apr 2, 2013)

Greetings Vinster!


----------



## franzb69 (Apr 2, 2013)

looks like stainless cladding to me as well.


----------



## cclin (Apr 2, 2013)

Timthebeaver said:


> Metalmaster is notorious for not replying to emails.
> 
> The cladding is definitely stainless.
> 
> The fit and finish is definitely "rustic"



just copy & past from Metalmaster's web page

"* Material


Nashiji finished soft iron and Japanese Ginsanko steel
·Surprising sharpness!!!

*the very hardness ,HRC62over
*Double edge blade ,,hand forged!!"*


----------



## vinster (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks chinacats! 

cclin -- i'm not arguing with the ebay description, but if you look at some of his other listings and his website, it seems there might be some information lost in translation. English definitely isn't his strong suit.


----------



## franzb69 (Apr 2, 2013)

> English definitely isn't his strong suit.



this was what i was actually thinking as well.


----------



## Timthebeaver (Apr 2, 2013)

cclin said:


> just copy & past from Metalmaster's web page
> 
> "* Material
> 
> ...



Lost in translation. It's stainless.


----------



## panda (Apr 2, 2013)

anyone actually try one? how's the geometry & profile? toughness/edge retention? ease of sharpening & maintenance?


----------



## cclin (Apr 2, 2013)

OK! I re-check few Japan's web site & none of them mention what kind of cladding(soft iron or stainless) Mr.Tanakas(&#30000;&#20013;&#19968;&#20043;&#20995;&#29289; &#35488;&#36020;&#20316 used!! so, I'm not so sure now!! I may wrong......


----------



## olpappy (Apr 2, 2013)

I have had one for several years now and it hasn't rusted. I have treated it as a stainless knife, I have ground on the cladding behind the edge with stones to thin it and left it open to the air without oiling and it hasn't rusted. Where I live carbon steel will rust quickly if you don't apply oil when storing it.

The edge is very sharp and thin at the edge. Above this where the cladding is, may not be as thin as some people would like. I personally found the finish of the area between the actual G-3 at the edge and the nashiji finished portion to be somewhat coarse, so I have been grinding it finer with my sharpening stones.

G-3 seems to be very highly regarded by the Japanese, seems like most of the knives in this steel are always more expensive than in the other steels. I don't use this knife very often so I can't speak to edge retention.


----------



## franzb69 (Apr 2, 2013)

thanks for the input olpappy 

very helpful


----------



## NO ChoP! (Apr 2, 2013)

I have had many correspondences with Shigeki San. I will ask him. 

I highly recommend any Tanaka product, as they are 100% handmade with traditional methods by a terrific family.


----------



## Lefty (Apr 2, 2013)

The Tanakas I've used we're top notch performers. I remember one being a tad "grippy", but man do they cut!


----------



## knyfeknerd (Apr 2, 2013)

I just bought a 240 gyuto. I'll let you guys know how it is when I get it. Quite a steal at $130 if you ask me.


----------



## labor of love (Apr 2, 2013)

knyfeknerd said:


> I just bought a 240 gyuto. I'll let you guys know how it is when I get it. Quite a steal at $130 if you ask me.



Looks like a prime canidate for a rehandle IMO. Thanks for taking one for the team!


----------



## knyfeknerd (Apr 2, 2013)

labor of love said:


> Looks like a prime canidate for a rehandle IMO. Thanks for taking one for the team!


I already have a handle made for it. I really need a short(er) stainless gyuto for the line. I've got a pretty sweet handle that's in need of a knife, so happy birthday to me!


----------



## NO ChoP! (Apr 2, 2013)

From Tanaka himself...

"Is ginsan = clad stainless "


----------



## wenus2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Good work! :detective:


----------



## ThEoRy (Apr 2, 2013)

Shigeki San is the man!!


----------



## panda (Apr 2, 2013)

chris i'd love to check out that knife sometime.


----------



## NO ChoP! (Apr 2, 2013)

Also says,

"Is finished skin of pear"

Definitely stainless clad...he reiterated it is "ginsan sandwich by stainless"...


----------



## cclin (Apr 2, 2013)

thanks!! good to know it.....


----------



## James (Apr 2, 2013)

this makes the knife a lot more attractive to me now, but my wallet can't handle it yet. post a review so I can enjoy it vicariously :biggrin:


----------



## labor of love (Apr 2, 2013)

theres some stuff im waiting for from blue way, but if certain restocks dont happen, im going to grab the 270mm wa gyuto from the website. only $160!


----------



## NO ChoP! (Apr 3, 2013)

They do sound a little robust; 3mm spine on the 210...

Hopefully, like most Tanakas, its nicely thin behind the edge.

Can't wait for review!


----------



## franzb69 (Apr 3, 2013)

> They do sound a little robust; 3mm spine on the 210...



i bet these taper quite quickly so nothing to worry about.



> Hopefully, like most Tanakas, its nicely thin behind the edge.



willing to bet this as well

=D


----------



## labor of love (Apr 3, 2013)

This line has been around for a while BTW. I Searched on google and found some discussion at knife forums 4 years ago about them. The feedback was pretty positive.


----------



## joyless (Apr 3, 2013)

Review and some pictures would be great! 
I narrowed my next purchase down to Tanaka 240mm or Moritaka 240mm gyuto. Both are similarly priced.


----------



## labor of love (Apr 3, 2013)

http://www.knifeforums.com/forums/showtopic.php?tid/866888/tp/1/


----------



## labor of love (Apr 3, 2013)

Takeshi at metalmaster just confirmed with me that the knife is 100% stainless. The handle is d shaped but for an extra $5 you can get an octogon handle instead. All lefties can rejoice now.


----------



## franzb69 (Apr 3, 2013)

> All lefties can rejoice now.



:knife::bliss::doublethumbsup:


----------



## K-Fed (Apr 3, 2013)

franzb69 said:


> :knife::bliss::doublethumbsup:



+1


----------



## Lefty (Apr 3, 2013)

joyless said:


> Review and some pictures would be great!
> I narrowed my next purchase down to Tanaka 240mm or Moritaka 240mm gyuto. Both are similarly priced.



I consider Tanakas world class. Get it and run!


----------



## K-Fed (Apr 3, 2013)

Lefty said:


> I consider Tanakas world class. Get it and run!



You're making this very hard on me. I've got more knives than fit in my ultimate edge bag and I still feel like buying a blue 2 tanaka. Ugh.... Addiction is a B!TCH lol


----------



## franzb69 (Apr 3, 2013)

> I've got more knives than fit in my ultimate edge bag and I still feel like buying a blue 2 tanaka. Ugh.... Addiction is a B!TCH lol



got that right. got the same bag. lol.


----------



## don (Apr 3, 2013)

joyless said:


> Review and some pictures would be great!
> I narrowed my next purchase down to Tanaka 240mm or Moritaka 240mm gyuto. Both are similarly priced.



If you're interested in Moritaka, read about the overgrind issues. Seems a consistent problem with the Moritakas, which is unfortunate. They get very sharp quite easily.


----------



## augerpro (Apr 4, 2013)

OP: I'll be curious to see the profile when you get. One of the pics seems like a fairly flat profile with a dropped tip, and the other pics seem more curved - or at least angled up - and not as dropped at the tip.


----------



## franzb69 (Apr 4, 2013)

> If you're interested in Moritaka, read about the overgrind issues. Seems a consistent problem with the Moritakas, which is unfortunate. They get very sharp quite easily.



this is my concern as well with these more "rusticly made" knives. inconsistency in overall quality.

in another forum, they just love to defend moritaka's overgrind issues and say it's almost nonexistent.

but from tanaka, i'd say those are pretty well made stuff, at least from what i've read about them.


----------



## labor of love (Apr 4, 2013)

yeah, im not certain on the profile either. its my only concern about the knife really.


----------



## mkmk (Apr 4, 2013)

Fwiw, I've got two Moritakas, and neither has grind problems. Both are the premium AS line, though, and it's the #2 stuff that has gotten most of the complaints. 

These Tanakas are indeed tempting.


----------



## franzb69 (Apr 4, 2013)

not saying that i wouldn't grab a moritaka for cheap if i had the chance, just saying that there are some that have that problem. and if it was cheap and used, i would grab one in a heartbeat, if i had the cash that is.

i don't mind working on a few knives to get them to how i want them.

=D


----------



## joyless (Apr 4, 2013)

I know about the overgrind issues, I spoke with Akiko and she said they will take extra care when choosing knife for me and that I can return it at their expense if I find any issues with it. If I had to buy Moritaka from well known knife vendor I wouldn't even consider it as I don't want to give him any business, but if I can buy directly from manufacturer then I have no problem with that. At this point I set any prejudice aside and my only criteria is performance, aesthetics and general feeling, and right now I'm leaning towards Moritaka. 240mm Aogami #2 gyuto is 120 usd including shipping, so the difference is negligible.


----------



## Crothcipt (Apr 4, 2013)

Just because of the overgrind issue I wouldn't go that way. I picked up a Tanaka 270 gyo. last mo. LOVE IT. Btw I have 3 Tanaka's a petty, and a santoku. Both are re handled. The 270 I got from metal master, I have not had any of the problems I did with the other 2 I got off of the bay. 

I will post some pics of my knives soon.


----------



## NO ChoP! (Apr 4, 2013)

Well since the last time the purported issues arose, not one single case has been brought forth to any forum. I would say if there was an issue, someone would have let us know over the last 18 months; especially since when you Google Moritaka, half the hits bring you to this forums talk of overgrinds. 

I think the current price of the AS is too high, and in the #2 price range, I'd go Tanaka myself; I just wouldn't base it on "the mysterious overgrind".


----------



## labor of love (Apr 4, 2013)

Moritakas are either crap or treasure depending on who you ask. But I would rather hear more thoughts instead about tanaka! looking forward to somebody posting pics soon!


----------



## don (Apr 5, 2013)

+1 on ginsanko tanaka photos and reviews!


----------



## franzb69 (Apr 5, 2013)

now if only the post stops stealing my stuff when I buy them online. already lost a couple this year alone. I would buy the stuff from the j blade sellers on ebay.

I can only buy from the US coz I use a different courier that doesn't tax me and ships it to me way faster than everyone else.


----------



## panda (Apr 8, 2013)

couldnt resist and ordered the 270mm, will post when it arrives. currently enjoying a thinned and reprofiled addict 1st gen (basically a laser now) as my first wa handled gyuto. count me in as a yo to wa convert. octagon only though, can't stand d shape or round/oval. although my favorite handle so far is from takayuki damascus petty which is some sort of hybrid shape. octagon but bottom bevels rounded.


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 8, 2013)

NO ChoP! said:


> Well since the last time the purported issues arose, not one single case has been brought forth to any forum. I would say if there was an issue, someone would have let us know over the last 18 months; especially since when you Google Moritaka, half the hits bring you to this forums talk of overgrinds.




I've seen many bad ones in that time frame but I've been hesitant to report them because of the backlash I receive whenever I speak up on the subject. 






NO ChoP! said:


> I think the current price of the AS is too high, and in the #2 price range, I'd go Tanaka myself; I just wouldn't base it on "the mysterious overgrind".




It's only mysterious to those who either can't or won't see it.

Most of the Moritakas I see are from newbies who make this their first purchase (because cheap AS steel seems like a bargain) but they have zero idea of what an overgrind is.


----------



## Miles (Apr 8, 2013)

Dave, I don't think you have to worry too much. I think everyone here knows about the issues with the Moritakas. That you've continued to see evidence of lack of QC is valuable information. I think it's fair to say that there are some good ones and some very flawed ones. Unfortunately, a lot of folks won't find out which one they have until it's too late. It occurred to me as I was typing that part of the Moritaka attraction is that they have the same rustic vibe of the Takedas but lack the serious price tag. I guess some of that savings might be in the lack of QC. They definitely can be a diamond in the rough, but sometimes a rough diamond is just that, flaws and all.

I have a Tanaka Blue which while a little unrefined in the F&F department is nothing short of a cutting machine. Wicked thin grind behind the edge and the steel just hangs forever. It just goes and goes and goes. If the ginsan blades are anything like the blue, they're real contenders in the bang for the buck department, especially if you like the slightly rustic quality.


----------



## ThEoRy (Apr 8, 2013)

I have a weird Tanaka 215mm R2 Wa-gyuto. Fantastically thin behind the edge. Just an amazing cutter. Spine and choil were sharp as all get out but I've since rounded them nicely. Also, this one came with a simple octagonal handle with a horn ferrule which was much much nicer than his usually talked down upon d shaped handle.


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 8, 2013)

The last three Moritakas I got in were from one customer, 2 of them I refused to work on but took a chance on the 3rd and that one turned out perfect. The other two weren't questionable at all though, they were 100% screwed up, just waiting to ruin someone's day. I still stand by my statement of 7 out of 10 are whacked.

Tanakas have been much better for me. I've seen some hammer marks and low spots on blade roads of yanagibas but overall they've been good knives. Their R2 damascus double bevels are particularly nice knives that get ferociously sharp very easily. 

Takeda knives have been hit & miss on quality in the last few years. In the old days these knives were almost always perfect in all ways but today I see cladding missing, weird profiles that vary all over the place, and often they're seen thick just above the edge and I mean REAL thick. One thing these knives have never had is overgrinds - Takeda bevels are nearly perfect and ready for the stones.


----------



## Miles (Apr 8, 2013)

Dave Martell said:


> The last three Moritakas I got in were from one customer, 2 of them I refused to work on but took a chance on the 3rd and that one turned out perfect. The other two weren't questionable at all though, they were 100% screwed up, just waiting to ruin someone's day. I still stand by my statement of 7 out of 10 are whacked.
> 
> Tanakas have been much better for me. I've seen some hammer marks and low spots on blade roads of yanagibas but overall they've been good knives. Their R2 damascus double bevels are particularly nice knives that get ferociously sharp very easily.
> 
> Takeda knives have been hit & miss on quality in the last few years. In the old days these knives were almost always perfect in all ways but today I see cladding missing, weird profiles that vary all over the place, and often they're seen thick just above the edge and I mean REAL thick. One thing these knives have never had is overgrinds - Takeda bevels are nearly perfect and ready for the stones.




Makes me wonder what process Takeda and Moritaka use for their grinds. Maybe Takeda uses a jig of some kind and Moritaka grinds by hand or maybe Takeda is just really good?

The Moritaka I have exhibits some issues, thankfully none that affect the edge, but there are some "holes" high on the knife. I knew this when I bought it, so no big deal, I was aware and decided that since it didn't affect the performance it wasn't a bother. I've thinned it out so I know there aren't any hidden holes in the blade. Truthfully, it's a decent knife and performs well, but I can't honestly say I'd take a risk on one without being able to check it out first.


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 8, 2013)

I've looked at a lot of them (Moritakas) trying to figure out what the problem is and it seems to me that some of them are errant hammer strikes too close to the edge on one side of the knife while others are just over grinding. I wish that I could show them the problem in person because I'm certain that they could make corrections to avoid it from happening.


----------



## NO ChoP! (Apr 8, 2013)

I think that's the biggest issue; how the problem has been handled. I've heard people, very recently, have had good interaction with Moritaka directly. Maybe they're starting to pay attention.

I know first hand Shigeki Tanaka will give you very personal service. I will vouche for Tanaka all day...

There's just so much cool stuff to try out there that getting hung up on any one maker seems silly to me these days.


----------



## NO ChoP! (Apr 8, 2013)

Dave, I trust your judgement and experience.


----------



## panda (Apr 11, 2013)

how long does it usually take to process an order? i placed mine on monday and i have yet to receive any sort of confirmation. i've sent out two emails asking for a status update with no response...
really looking forward to trying silver3 steel, hopefully the geometry and profile are good. if the handle's a piece of crap i've already got a replacement planned.


and how the hell did this thread get turned into moritaka discussion!?


----------



## echerub (Apr 11, 2013)

You will very likely receive no email communication and then just one day see your package arrive... if you chose shipping by SAL, probably in a month's time, maybe a little more. Personally I think the Tanaka handles are alright - basic and functional, needing replacement only for cosmetic reasons.


----------



## panda (Apr 11, 2013)

i'd be perfectly fine if it just shows up provided it doesn't take more than two weeks. ems from japan usually arrives less than a week. how a handle looks is not much important to me, how it functions and feels on the other hand i feel is very important in overall knife satisfaction. if it's of usable quality (as in no complaints) then i would feel no need to have it replaced.


----------



## echerub (Apr 11, 2013)

I get the sense that Takeshi doesn't ship out right away, so 2 weeks with EMS might be okay... Tough to say.


----------



## echerub (Apr 11, 2013)

Oh, and the handle should be a-ok in terms of feel and function. I happen to like them just fine.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Apr 12, 2013)

Thanks for the info Len.
I ordered mine on Apr 2nd. I've sent 3 emails and one "inquiry" via the Metalmaster site and have received no reply. 
I hope the good things come to those that wait!


----------



## echerub (Apr 12, 2013)

Takeshi is reliable in that you will get what you ordered, it'll be good quality, and any attempts to contact him will be like sending your emails into a black hole.

I've ordered from him a few times, and yeah, the total lack of communication was disconcerting the first time or two


----------



## r_icke (Apr 12, 2013)

I ordered a 210mm Ginsanko Gyuto from him recently, and emailed him asking if he could replace the original handle on the knife. And believe it or not, he replied! It took a few days, and it was written in rather poor English, but still.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Apr 12, 2013)

I actually just got an email from Takeshi apologizing for the delay.


----------



## Lefty (Apr 12, 2013)

I don't even want to start about his Swedish! 

I bet since English is not his first language, he only replies to "important" messages. I can't blame him, as it must be tough to do business in a language that you struggle with. That would be like me selling to a French or Portuguese customer. I could do it, but it would be more work than I'd like. 

What matters is you get a quality piece, every time (minus the anomalies). I'm sure it's frustrating, but his reputation is solid.


----------



## echerub (Apr 12, 2013)

Hey, good to hear! I never got any replies from him ever - I guess my questions didn't make it to the "important" pile


----------



## r_icke (Apr 12, 2013)

Lefty said:


> I bet since English is not his first language, he only replies to "important" messages. I can't blame him, as it must be tough to do business in a language that you struggle with. That would be like me selling to a French or Portuguese customer. I could do it, but it would be more work than I'd like.
> 
> What matters is you get a quality piece, every time (minus the anomalies). I'm sure it's frustrating, but his reputation is solid.



Very true.


----------



## panda (Apr 12, 2013)

what did he say? and from which email account? because even the paypal address is different.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Apr 12, 2013)

panda said:


> what did he say? and from which email account? because even the paypal address is different.


I used the "inquiry" form on the Metalmaster site. I'm sure he's shipped yours out too, especially since we're in the same city.


----------



## Timthebeaver (Apr 12, 2013)

Timthebeaver said:


> Metalmaster is notorious for not replying to emails.



From page 2. Don't worry about it.


----------



## dharperino (Apr 13, 2013)

I just bought a Tanaka from him and he replied very promptly about changing the D handle with an octagon handle. Can't wait to see it!


----------



## dharperino (Apr 13, 2013)

Now I have to explain this to my wife.... ;-)


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Apr 13, 2013)

Personally I like the looks of the Tanaka,think the skin of the pear finish is cool & may aid in food release.I have bought a few cheaper forged carbon blades wt. fit & finish issues,but good steel,its almost like they take care of important part & the rest if it bothers you can fix yourself.

I have been reading about G-3 steel,some people really like it,have never used or sharpened it,interested to see some feedback on this blade,I don't care about thicker spine so much as long as it is thinner behind the edge.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Apr 14, 2013)

Just got home from work to find my new knife waiting for me. It's a little rough around the edges(by that I mean the spine and choil), but I'll remedy that tomorrow. Pretty decent handle too, but that's coming off as well. I haven't cut anything with it yet, but it actually seems to have a decent edge OOTB. Really thick at the spine and I'm not sure about the grind/geometry, but I'll post some pics for you guys tomorrow. 
So far I'm happy, seems like a good buy for the $$$. Takeshi even sent a little pocketknife in the package to apologize for the delay!
That's good customer service!
More to come tomorrow......


----------



## don (Apr 14, 2013)

Nice! Can you share pictures before easing of spine and choil as well?

Pocketknife for the delay is a nice touch.


----------



## panda (Apr 14, 2013)

wait it's d handle? i have to change the handle for sure then!


----------



## knyfeknerd (Apr 14, 2013)

*More first impressions*
The spine on this thing is really uncomfortable.
I julienned a carrot last night and wasn't too impressed with the grind on the knife. It's pretty thick behind the edge, so I'll be thinning her out after I get all the cosmetic work done. 
I took some pics.




[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]

and the pocketknife is pretty cool, but needs some rounding on the spine too.



[/URL][/IMG]

I just popped the handle off a few minutes ago. Only took 2 taps!
WIP time baby!!!
This would not be a good intro into Jknives for someone, but seems to be a great project knife.


----------



## labor of love (Apr 14, 2013)

profile looks real good. any idea how tall it is?


----------



## panda (Apr 14, 2013)

hmm, looks like it's going to need a regrind and not just thinning behind the edge. more work than i'm willing to do on the stones, i'll have to send it out for an overhaul.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Apr 14, 2013)

It is thick,but does have a good assem. taper.I willing to bet after you thin behind the edge that it will be a good cutter,time on the board will tell the story.


----------



## labor of love (Apr 14, 2013)

i like it. i aint scared. but it does look pretty asymmetrical. as a lefty, ill probably have to put in extra time.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Apr 16, 2013)

labor of love said:


> profile looks real good. any idea how tall it is?


I'll try to measure it at the heel tomorrow, but it's pretty tall.

I came pretty close to finishing my work on mine today.
I rounded the spine and choil. Thinned it considerably. Rehandled it(there is nothing wrong with the stock handle, it's fine) and put a nice edge on it. 
The steel responded well to the stones. The tip(like the tippity-tip-like half a millimeter) is still really flexy and bendy-I've got to work that out. But the actual steel is very impressive. I went 1200, 4000 and microbevel with a 6000. When I started on the secondary bevel with the 4k, I actually had a piece of steel come off near the tip that resembled a part of a steel scrubby! That's a first for me.
It cuts very well. A million times better then it did OOTB. It still is a hefty knife and will require more thinning, but works for now. 
After a busy night on the line, the edge is still 100% intact. It seems to be an excellent HT on the blade.



[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]

My handle is way too fat for me, especially because I have small hands. I'll fix it later. 
The verdict is that this is a great knife.....................

..........if you're willing and able to put a lot of work into it. The steel reminds me of CPM154 a little. It gets that crazy-sharp "aluminum foil" resembling type edge. Scary sharp-and it holds on to it.
I'll keep you guys posted as to the true performance and edge retention as I work it out some more.
As always- you get what you pay for.


----------



## franzb69 (Apr 16, 2013)

fat handle but already a great looker! =D


----------



## panda (Apr 16, 2013)

what knife do you have that's cpm154? addict 2? i've got the old addict in 154cm and it's been heavily thinned. ive been abusing the crap out of it. even frenched 30 airline breasts with it lol (i know ***, but wanted to see if the edge could handle chicken bone/cartilage contact). it's not bad, my favorite part of it is the handle to be honest. can't wait to try the tanaka tho (but def not looking forward to all the work it's going to require) just finished a 15hr shift and back for another 14 in the morning. btw are you ever in uptown charlotte? give me a hollar when you're around.


----------



## Notaskinnychef (Apr 16, 2013)

looks good, personally i like a larger handle due to my beefy hands, nice work


----------



## panda (Apr 16, 2013)

mine just arrived. it's one fat bastard. and there's really no edge to speak of. handle seems ok, except i don't like D shape. spine is slightly beveled and there's a line down the middle where it looks like a sheet of metal was folded in half. the choil is sharp a hell.
the profile is really nice, medium length lightly curved tip, long flat middle, short flat heel. mine is the 270mm, length seems perfect.


----------



## Lefty (Apr 16, 2013)

I'm having trouble with these pictures for some reason. Are these fat behind the edge, or just thick stock/forgings? I don't know what's up with my eyes, but the first one didn't look fat, and this one only looks kinda chubby. I'n on my iPhone, so maybe that's it. I dunno.


----------



## MowgFace (Apr 16, 2013)

They have a blue #2 Damascus for $150!!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tanaka-kitchen-knife-Japanese-Damascus-Blue-steel-2-knife-WA-Gyutou-240mm-/261198874346?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cd0aa86ea


----------



## knyfeknerd (Apr 16, 2013)

Let me restate that (IMHO) I think these are not the highest quality blades made by Tanaka. I think there is a reason they are so cheap. There are no overgrinds, etc on mine, but they are very rough. I don't think these are the same quality that get shipped to other retailers like Chef Knives To Go. 
Nothing against Takeshi, still is a great product at a great price. But really not "ready to roll" OOTB.
Like I said before.......
.........you get what you pay for.


----------



## Lefty (Apr 16, 2013)

Do we know if Shigeki or his cousin ground these?


----------



## knyfeknerd (Apr 16, 2013)

Lefty said:


> Do we know if Shigeki or his cousin ground these?


It was his 3rd cousin twice removed. I think his name is Bubba.


----------



## augerpro (Apr 16, 2013)

MowgFace said:


> They have a blue #2 Damascus for $150!!!



I have one coming!


----------



## MowgFace (Apr 16, 2013)

augerpro said:


> I have one coming!




Sweet!!! I'd love to see pics and hear your opinions/experiences in comparison to knerd's

Mowgs


----------



## don (Apr 16, 2013)

MowgFace said:


> Sweet!!! I'd love to see pics and hear your opinions/experiences in comparison to knerd's
> 
> Mowgs



I offered my Tanaka blue as a passaround a year ago. Some comments in the thread.


----------



## labor of love (Apr 17, 2013)

IMO, if the heat treat is good and ginsanko can hold an edge for a while and the handle is good, then this is still a good deal. I dont mind fixing a few things myself in exchange for a low price. Maybe its just me, but it appears that pandas tanaka is thicker than Knifenerds...i guess thats because its a 270mm.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Apr 17, 2013)

labor of love said:


> IMO, if the heat treat is good and ginsanko can hold an edge for a while and the handle is good, then this is still a good deal. I dont mind fixing a few things myself in exchange for a low price. Maybe its just me, but it appears that pandas tanaka is thicker than Knifenerds...i guess thats because its a 270mm.


Yeah man, the steel is great. I worked it out pretty hard yesterday and other than some micro-chips on the edge, it's doing really well. I can't believe it's stainless!
Or, in my best Fabio voice "I can't believe it's not carbon."
I keep on wiping it down and expecting to see some discoloration or reactivity, but no.


----------



## panda (Apr 17, 2013)

I got it because of supposed likeness to carbon ginsanko is said to be. Bonus is that profile is awesome.


----------



## r_icke (Apr 25, 2013)

I got my 210 gyuto a few days ago. Shipping took like two weeks (to Sweden). But I asked them to change the handle to an octagonal instead, so I think that's a pretty ok shipping time actually. 

Haven't had the time to test it out properly yet, and currently I'm oiling the handle. It's by no means scary sharp OOTB, and since I'm just beginning to learn how to sharpen with stones, I guess this will be my sharpening practice knife. 

F&F is ok, considering the price. The spine is not too sharp, whereas the choil could have been smoother. Some scratch marks on the ferrule and the handle. 

My only concern so far is that the machi extends below the ferrule, not by a lot and I hardly notice it when I pinch grip it. But a couple of times when I've picked up the knife, my index finger has gotten caught on that sharp choil. I might do something about that sometime.


----------



## labor of love (Apr 27, 2013)

Perhaps when you round the edges on the choil, you can also hit the area around the machi too. This knife definitely doesn't sound perfect, but for the heat treat and quality steel used, It seems like a great knife to pimp out too ones own taste.


----------



## panda (Apr 27, 2013)

mine came with literally no edge. still haven't even put it to use because i don't want to even bother without serious thinning which i havent had any time to do lately, lol. have a rosewood&pakkawood handle already waiting for it.


----------



## panda (May 2, 2013)

knyfeknerd did the rehandle plus rounding of spine&choil and is thinning mine out. letting me use his 240 in the meantime. surprisingly it's actually slightler taller at the heel and has a lot of belly. his already has major work done, i touched up the edge with a JKS 3000 stone (which was super easy) and my god is this steel freaking awesome! not as good of a cutter as the itk probably due to geometry but i swear the steel feels even better than aeb-l and what ever steel masa vg is on the board/going through food. gonna put it to rigorous use tomorrow and report back to see how it holds up.


----------



## labor of love (May 2, 2013)

sounds like theres a decent amount of inconsistency within tanakas ginsanko line. Im probably going to request a thinner one, with a flatter profile. Im curious what is possible.


----------



## panda (May 4, 2013)

did a lot of prep with it last night, after 3 cases of bell peppers was still going right through the skin like butter. i like this tanaka so much i'm curious about trying his damascus blue #2 as my first carbon but everything's out of stock at the moment.

let us know how he responds to your request. fyi he doesn't reply to emails, only the 'inquiry' method through metalmaster website. while you're at it would you mind asking if he can do different lengths? a 255mm perhaps?


----------



## labor of love (May 5, 2013)

Panda, I just made the inquiry. I asked many questions, including what was possible with blade lengths, if there were possible thickness variations, possible profile variations, etc etc. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Mike9 (May 5, 2013)

255mm? that's 15mm difference - like 5/8" :whistling:


----------



## panda (May 6, 2013)

cool, i just ordered their damascus blue #2 knives to try as my owning first ever carbons. 105 petty and 210 gyuto. wanted the 240 but out of stock, thought about 270 but i already have the ginsan in that length so figure i try a diff size and since i dont have any 210s might as well. chose the 105 to see if i would enjoy a wa handled paring knife. currently all i use is a 3 1/2" mac pro for in hand tasks.


----------



## kpeddie2010 (May 6, 2013)

I've filled 3 ultimate edge bags already *** this addiction is ridiculous


----------



## panda (May 17, 2013)

Just gave the ginsanko 270 a workout and ill be damned if I'll ever need another gyuto, this is THE one for me. Love at first cut.


----------



## labor of love (May 17, 2013)

Metal master never responded. I'm pretty
Sure I'm gonna get their western bolsterless version. Only 150


----------



## panda (May 22, 2013)

it's a hell of a great knife you won't regret it. if it came with a better handle and was fit n finished better i'd have gladly paid 300+ for it.


----------



## labor of love (May 22, 2013)

right now,im trying to find a someone who would could do a decent rehandle job on a bolsterless western before i pull the trigger.(hint, hint)


----------



## panda (Jun 2, 2013)

just ordered 150 petty in ginsanko. my current petty is takayuki in aeb-l http://www.chuboknives.com/products/sakai-takayuki-45-layer-damascus-wa-petty-150mm-5-9#.UatRB0hCRhE it's a very good knife (especially like the handle it comes with) so didnt even need another. $50 on ebay, couldn't pass that up, damn impulse buys! haha. though i asked for octagon handle which is a $25 upcharge, hope they pick up on that and send me an invoice for the add on charge. the blue #2 version is also available but i think the grind on those are just too thin for me (i beat the hell out of petty and parers, so definitely lasers are not ideal). besides, tanaka ginsanko is amazing!


----------



## labor of love (Jun 2, 2013)

panda, pics are long overdue. especially considering you had your gyuto rehandled.


----------



## panda (Jun 2, 2013)

Hehe, I'll try to take some of the 270 g3 tomorrow at work. The 210 carbon is currently being rehandled and im gonna etch it all black when I get it back.


----------



## r_icke (Jun 3, 2013)

panda said:


> i asked for octagon handle which is a $25 upcharge, hope they pick up on that and send me an invoice for the add on charge.



Does he charge $25 for a rehandle on the petty? When I bought my 210 gyuto he put an octagonal handle on it for $5 extra.


----------



## VanIsleSteve (Jun 3, 2013)

Really? I just purchased the 240mm Ginsanko Gyuto and he did it for free. I also purchased a couple stones while i was at it, so maybe that was it


----------



## labor of love (Jun 3, 2013)

Ha ha...metal master is like a street merchant,you gotta barter with him. I told him I would buy a 270mm wa handle gyuto but only if he switched the d handle for an octagon for free and he agreed.


----------



## panda (Jun 3, 2013)

I dunno, got it from eBay through 330 something. It said $24 under the shipping details.


----------



## franzb69 (Jun 3, 2013)

i've only dealt with 330mate, but metalmaster sounds like a guy i would like to deal with since you can haggle with the guy. haggling is fun for me.


----------



## labor of love (Jun 3, 2013)

both ebay stores have free shipping listed on their knives presently. though the 270 is out of stock at both stores , you can get the 240 g3 for 130 or blue steel 240mm for only $150 free shipping with both.


----------



## VanIsleSteve (Jun 3, 2013)

I am not sure if you can "haggle" with him, it is worth a try. I asked for a octagon handle as it was not listed on his website and he agreed and did not charge anymore. He has been good for me to deal with, he has returned my emails, despite his reputation not to(I ask very basic english questions as I am not sure the extent of his english language, and has worked). I haven't received the shipment yet so it is just a preliminary observation thus far. Good luck


----------



## panda (Jun 5, 2013)

as promised, custom rehandle pics:
pakkawood ferrule, rosewood handle. i love this handle, very very grippy and a nice medium size.










the cutting board is all nasty from blowing through a full bag of carrots with ease.


----------

